# t cut



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i just bought some and before i use it i thought id ask if its any good or if theres any tips.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Whats your intention with it?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have no idea to be honest, ive heard people bang on about it in the past so bought some.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I've never had any use for it before. A good polish is sufficient enough. Autogylm Super Resin polish. T-cut is too abbrasive.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

megs paint cleaner is better


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

I always thought that T-Cut was used to revive paintwork that has been neglected or dull, lacklustre finishes, to bring back the shine, hence the 'Cut' part, it cuts into the paintwork. I wouldn't use it as a normal polish. Have always stuck to Autoglym myself for normal run of the mill polishing of the paintwork.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

kammy....you probably don't need T-Cut. As mentioned before its very abrasive compared to the "specialist" polishes from 3M, Meguiars, etc

Give us a clue what you are trying to achieve with your paint?


----------



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought the best place for t cut is the bin Stewart :lol:

I liked "Auto Glym SRP" followed by a decent sealent and wax, Well i liked it when my dad was polishing my car haha!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Please chuck it away


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well i would like to cover up some of the minor scratches and give the paint and bit of a brightening up if thats possible :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> well i would like to cover up some of the minor scratches and give the paint and bit of a brightening up if thats possible :roll:


Then T-cut is not the product to use!

Won't cover up anything & will dull your paint (if everything i've read about it is true) - it doesn't break down as you put it on and marrs your paint.

Most people ask before they buy and then find that they could have bought something better instead. :roll: Scratch X gets recommendations for your requirements.

To brighten up your paint though I would have thought a polish would help, followed with a nice coat or two of wax. 

(if you can't be bothered with that, why not arrange an appointment with JIAB)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i just bought some and before i use it i thought id ask if *its any good or if theres any tips*.


Big sigh...bin it!

Dave


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so its a no for the t-cut then :lol:


----------



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> so its a no for the t-cut then :lol:


But if you do find a nice polish etc then give me a shout i will drop my car off for the weekend you can easy polish it up!
been a whiley seen its since you could see your reflection on my car :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> so its a no for the t-cut then :lol:


Kammy, I have some Megs Deep Crystal 3 Step system that I don't use any more, since I've moved on to more specialist products.
Step 1 - Paint Clenser
Step 2 - Polish
Step 3 - Carnuba Wax

Info here: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=MEG-DC123&gclid=CN-j4-2UmZkCFUEt3godVUHCbQ

Your more than welcom to have them if you cover P&P charges as they're just sitting in my cupboard


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

its a deal nick.

just let me know how much postage is and ill cover it.

ps some tips on how to use it would also go a long way.

oh and pss... youraa gent and a scholar


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yeh lauren like thats ever gonna happen


----------



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> yeh lauren like thats ever gonna happen


 :lol: well my excuse is i cant reach the roof to polish it properly .....!!!

when am i getting a shotty of your car anyways :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

whenever you want, im away to spain monday but when i come back im still off for another week so you can set a date then :wink:


----------



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> whenever you want, im away to spain monday but when i come back im still off for another week so you can set a date then :wink:


cheers i am out on porty for a few days but when you come back from espanol give me a shout so i can thrash your baby haha only joking


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I have used T-cut on the small areas where I removed the rear badges to remove the 7 years of road crap as my polish was not abrasive enough, but agree it can be a bit harsh.

One thing that has crosed my mind is will it take out some scratches on headlight lenses or will I end up with a mess, never been brave enought to try it.

Stu.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

And I thought he was after that "De Lorean" look...

Nick


----------

